# Muslims trying to push their religion of paedophilia in schools and do you think Wynne or Trudeau su



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Muslims trying to push their religion of paedophilia in schools and do you think Wynne or Trudeau support paedophilia in Canada or in schools? Of course they do as they are bringing muslims into Canada and supporting their offencive garbage on everyone!

Islam deems raping 9 year olds as acceptable which proves that there is no place in Canada for islam let alone violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable in islam such as stoning to death or beheading of non muslims or muslims gang raping non muslims for not wearing muslim garbage bags and is happening in modern day in many countries around the world so claiming other religions have hate crimes against other people doesn't compare because that conduct is not going on in modern day but when it comes to muslims and their islamic hate crimes against non muslims, it is happening in modern day. Every single muslim on the planet follows islam where these crimes against children and against non muslims is deemed as acceptable so when they tell you not all muslims are like that you know that they are lying because all muslims follow islam and it's always the same in every country they infiltrate which proves that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe or xenophobe when it comes to muslims because a rational concern of a very real threat is quite obviously not a phobia. They tell you anything to keep the door open for more muslims until it is too late.

 Canada is not going to be another too late story if I can help it.

 Islam does not belong in Canada or in our schools period! Offencive filthy disgusting low life scum bag muslims and their islamic garbage has got to be removed from Canada and schools. 

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/09/22/muslims-want-permanent-prayer-rooms-in-high-schools

BTW I just finished 2 30 days bans on facebook for sharing the fact that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## MarathonMike

Good luck to you. Islam is a primitive government that is completely incompatible with the West. You need to get that Liberal idiot Trudeau out of there.


----------



## grbb

I am not saying I disagreeing.

However, Torah is also pretty primitive. We simply "reinterpret" that to fit contemporary value.


----------



## Legend

Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle. 

Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship


Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.


----------



## skye

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## gallantwarrior

grbb said:


> I am not saying I disagreeing.
> 
> However, Torah is also pretty primitive. We simply "reinterpret" that to fit contemporary value.


Actions speak louder than words, and silence can infer concurrence.


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
Click to expand...


You are certainly wrong. Islam is pretty much like Christianity, Judaism and any other world religion is based on peace, compassion and mercy. You don't judge a book by its cover. If some muslims do wrong things (e.g politically motivated) you simply point the finger at them instead of painting the whole religion that is followed by quarter of humanity as evil based on the wrong actions of a few who happened to follow Islam. Just like the wrong doing of christians, jews...etc you don't blame Christianity or Judaism for what wrong might come form christians or jews. That is called intellectual fallacy and you argument is fallacious...unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Legend

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skye

Legend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...



With all respect.

Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?

I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.


----------



## Legend

skye said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself. 

On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?

Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
Click to expand...




Legend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
Click to expand...


you are remarkably ignorant


----------



## grbb

Folks, the number of muslims that support terrorism is too damn high.

Most may not do that willingly. However, their religious leaders have more influence on muslims than on christians.

Christians do not care what the pope said. We consider what priests, or deacons, or any church leaders say as opinions.

However, muslims do trust their government appointed "leader".

Huge demonstration against Ahok in Jakarta shows this. A man that develop a system that greatly reduce corruption in indonesia is now a suspect of blasphemy case because some muslim leaders are offended by what the man says.

In christianity and judaism nowadays, we do not give so much weight on what our leaders say. The muslims do.

Yes there are Christians that commit atrocities. However, Christianity is rarely a justification for violence now. It's always something else. Democracy, freedom, etc. That's because most Christians live in secular countries.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Legend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
Click to expand...


 Here we have a muslim n(or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.

 It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example







Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.

christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.

 Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.

 Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.

 Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out  in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.

 I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!

 I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video


Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!

 I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.

 You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

skye said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
Click to expand...




skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


 I think we might get along just fine I like you so far from what I see here on this thread and elsewhere on these forums and well you look pretty cute too  which doesn't hurt.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Eloy

This thread reeks of hate.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Eloy said:


> This thread reeks of hate.



 Yeah, muslims hate crimes against non muslims is unacceptable and incompatible with non muslim countries. It's not even compatible with muslim countries aka sunnies vs shiites killing each other, a religion of hate indeed. Time to put and end to islam the religion of hate and paedophilia plaguing non muslim countries.

 Will be nice to see the destruction of the largest hate crime against humanity that ever existed,  the destruction of religion permanently and globally as well. Human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Legend said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
Click to expand...

I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

grbb said:


> Folks, the number of muslims that support terrorism is too damn high.
> 
> Most may not do that willingly. However, their religious leaders have more influence on muslims than on christians.
> 
> Christians do not care what the pope said. We consider what priests, or deacons, or any church leaders say as opinions.
> 
> However, muslims do trust their government appointed "leader".
> 
> Huge demonstration against Ahok in Jakarta shows this. A man that develop a system that greatly reduce corruption in indonesia is now a suspect of blasphemy case because some muslim leaders are offended by what the man says.
> 
> In christianity and judaism nowadays, we do not give so much weight on what our leaders say. The muslims do.
> 
> Yes there are Christians that commit atrocities. However, Christianity is rarely a justification for violence now. It's always something else. Democracy, freedom, etc. That's because most Christians live in secular countries.





Tommy Tainant said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
Click to expand...


 Thanks and I understand ignorance is religions only defence. We have the greedy and the selfish who use religious lies to take advantage of those from a time of weakness for power and control over the many and cower from accepting responsiblity of taking advantage of the many with factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies, then we have the brainwashed trained to lie obsessively and compulsively because they do not want to accept the shame of being taken advantage of like the fools they prove to be.

 The religious only fool themselves, but in the end the question remains, do the religious really value lies more than the lives of their own families etc.

 I'm confident I can get through to the world despite the current insanity manifestation imposed by mainly greedy selfish individuals with money and mentalities like children without restrictions or boundaries.

 People need to understand that ridding the world of filthy religious lies will soon after open the doors to trusting and believing in one another as could have always been instead of believing in pathetic lies.

 Time to graduate from primitive humans otherwise we destroy ourselves along with the life on this planet. It's time to grow up and act like care takers of Earth and one another.

 I must say, I am surprised to see you have turned a new leaf in my direction as of late but none the less, good to see.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly wrong. Islam is pretty much like Christianity, Judaism and any other world religion is based on peace, compassion and mercy. You don't judge a book by its cover. If some muslims do wrong things (e.g politically motivated) you simply point the finger at them instead of painting the whole religion that is followed by quarter of humanity as evil based on the wrong actions of a few who happened to follow Islam. Just like the wrong doing of christians, jews...etc you don't blame Christianity or Judaism for what wrong might come form christians or jews. That is called intellectual fallacy and you argument is fallacious...unless proven otherwise.
Click to expand...

I don't have to prove it. The very idea of Islam is alien to humanity.


----------



## Hossfly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
Click to expand...

Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.

From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.

It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?

Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.

Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).

Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.

Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.

Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..

Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.

Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)

Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.

Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..

Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.

islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
Click to expand...



You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view. 



What is Islam according to Muslims? 

Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message. 
Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life. 

This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam. 

Lets move to the first point:



> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims



This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran. 

*Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.

*On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?



> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.



Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country. 



> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.



Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.



> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.



Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
*
Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam. 

I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam. 

I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam. 

Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.

Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam

Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam 



> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death



That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels". 



> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues



Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?

Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._

Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims. 

In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews. 

In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*



> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?



Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia

Pogrom - Wikipedia

European colonialism - Wikipedia

Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia

Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia

Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia

War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia

2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia

Operation Downfall - Wikipedia

Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia

Algerian War - Wikipedia


Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds

Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:

One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.

The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.

"You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/omar-...should-never-have-to-apologize_b_9526296.html


Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two. 



> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!



Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry. 

My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling us why do you agree to what Hossfly has put out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
Click to expand...

My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful. 
When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.


----------



## bodecea

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
Click to expand...

So...how do you propose doing that?


----------



## Hossfly

bodecea said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...how do you propose doing that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect.
> 
> Where have you been all these years, while the Religion of Piss has been  causing havoc, pain, suffering  and destruction  all over the world?
> 
> I don't have to explain anything to you. You go and find  it yourself, that is, if you don't  already know the answers   by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
Click to expand...


And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Islam is not a new religion that was just founded. Its an old religion followed by quarter of humanity, ~ 2 billion people that live all over the globe in peace and harmony with everyone else. Grab a book about Islam and check the fact yourself.
> 
> On a side note: The U.S has committed war crimes in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam, Japan and the list goes on but we don't see a finger pointed at Christianity. On the other hand you have Israel as a jewish state slaughtering innocent Palestinians and no seems to accuse Judaism of causing pain and suffering of innocent people. There is no connection between religions and terrorism whatsoever. If you want to insult your intelligence believing otherwise that is something beyond my control.I refer you to Newton's third law. The U.S invaded afghanistan and Taliban and Al-qaeda popped up after they were true jihadists against the soviet according to the U.S. Moving to Iraq, the U.S installed a sectarian government with the help of Iran and overthrew the former regime of Iraq based on the WMD that were never found. The current ISIS leader spent sometime as a prisoner in the U.S and once freed ISIS came about. It doesn't seem political does it?
> 
> Stop pushing the clash of civilization and we all be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
Click to expand...

What 500k civilians?


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire the fact that you are willing to spend time explaining the world to these infants. But essentially they are not evolved enough to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 500k civilians?
Click to expand...


Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil. 


WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa

Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?


Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.

Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain this, O Mighty Wizard.
> 
> From Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat.
> Islam is not a religion, nor is it a cult. In its fullest form, it is a complete, total, 100% system of life. Islam has religious, legal, political, economic, social, and military components. The religious component is a beard for all of the other components. Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious privileges. When politically correct, tolerant, and culturally diverse societies agree to Muslim demands for their religious privileges, some of the other components tend to creep in as well. Here's how it works: As long as the Muslim population remains around or under 2% in any given country, they will be for the most part be regarded as a peace-loving minority, and not as a threat to other citizens. This is the case in:
> United States -- Muslim 0.6% Australia -- Muslim 1.5% Canada -- Muslim 1.9% China -- Muslim 1.8% Italy -- Muslim 1.5% Norway -- Muslim 1.8% At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs. This is happening in: Denmark -- Muslim 2% Germany -- Muslim 3.7% United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7% Spain -- Muslim 4% Thailand -- Muslim 4.6% From 5% on, they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population. For example, they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. This is occurring in: France -- Muslim 8% Philippines -- 5% Sweden -- Muslim 5% Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3% The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5% Trinidad & Tobago -- Muslim 5.8% At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves (within their ghettos) under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world. When Muslims approach 10% of the population, they tend to increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions. In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings. Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam. Such tensions are seen daily, particularly in Muslim sections in:
> Guyana -- Muslim 10% India -- Muslim 13.4% Israel -- Muslim 16% Kenya -- Muslim 10% Russia -- Muslim 15% After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues, such as in: Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8% At 40%, nations experience widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks, and ongoing militia warfare, such as in: Bosnia -- Muslim 40% Chad -- Muslim 53.1% Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7% From 60%, nations experience unfettered persecution of non- believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels, such as in: Albania -- Muslim 70% Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4% Qatar -- Muslim 77.5% Sudan -- Muslim 70% After 80%, expect daily intimidation and violent jihad, some State-run ethnic cleansing, and even some genocide, as these nations drive out the infidels, and move toward 100% Muslim, such as has been experienced and in some ways is on-going in: Bangladesh -- Muslim 83% Egypt -- Muslim 90% Gaza -- Muslim 98.7% Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1% Iran -- Muslim 98% Iraq -- Muslim 97% Jordan -- Muslim 92% Morocco -- Muslim 98.7% Pakistan -- Muslim 97% Palestine -- Muslim 99% Syria -- Muslim 90% Tajikistan -- Muslim 90% Turkey -- Muslim 99.8% United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96% 100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-al-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace. Here there's supposed to be peace, because everybody is a Muslim, the Madrassas are the only schools, and the Koran is the only “Word”, such as in: Afghanistan -- Muslim 100% Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100% Somalia -- Muslim 100% Yemen -- Muslim 100% Unfortunately, peace is never achieved, as in these 100% states the most radical Muslims intimidate and spew hatred, and satisfy their blood lust by killing less radical Muslims, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It is important to understand that in some countries, with well under 100% Muslim populations, such as France, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law. The national police do not even enter these ghettos. There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities. In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. The children attend Madrassas. They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death. Therefore, in some areas of certain nations, Muslim Imams and extremists exercise more power than the national average would indicate.
> Today's 1.5 billion Muslims make up 22% of the world's population. But their birth rates dwarf the birth rates of Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, and all other believers. Muslims will exceed 50% of the world's population by the end of this century. Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE.
> 
> islamthreat.com/word/Islam_Peter_Hammond.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature halal on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal of Islamists is to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any non-Muslim action offends Islam and results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam, with opposition to Mohammed cartoons and films about Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They learn only the Koran. To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not "Devout Muslim men" that flew planes into U.S. buildings 9 years ago? Was it not a Devout Muslim who killed 13 at Fort Hood ? Can a good Muslim be a good American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theologically - no . . . Because his allegiance is to Allah.
> 
> Religiously – no… Because no other religion is accepted by Allah except Islam (Koran, 2:256).
> 
> Scripturally - no… Because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Koran.
> 
> Geographically – no… Because his allegiance is to Mecca , to which he turns in prayer five times a day.
> 
> Socially - no… Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews..
> 
> Politically - no…Because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan.
> 
> Domestically - no… Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Koran 4:34)
> 
> Intellectually - no… Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.
> 
> Philosophically - no… Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Koran do not allow freedom of religion and expression..
> 
> Spiritually - no… Because when we declare 'one nation under God,' the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as Heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Koran's 99 excellent names.
> Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist. Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.
> Can a Muslim be a good soldier? Army Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, opened fire at Ft. Hood and Killed 13. He is a good Muslim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
Click to expand...

The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have thrown in so many things and I would be happy to counter them based on my own research and the proper understanding '' putting things in context''. It would have been better if you quote your own work instead of citing others. Anyway, lets knock the points Peter Hammond raised one by one shall we? Im going to focus only on the misunderstanding related to Islam and Muslims discarding his own point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Islam according to Muslims?
> 
> Islam means voluntary “Submission” or “Surrender” to the Will of God. Muslims belleville that all prophets came before Muhammad including Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Jacob..etc had breached the same message.
> Yes Islam is recognized by Muslims as a complete and comprehensive way of life.
> 
> This is just to clear any misconception about what is Islam.
> 
> Lets move to the first point:
> 
> This day all good and pure things are made lawful for you and the food of *the people of the Book is lawful for you, and your food is lawful for them*. 5:5 Quran.
> 
> *Definition: *The term "*People of the Book*" in the Qur'an refers to followers of monotheistic Abrahamic religions that are older than Islam. This includes all Christians, all Children of Israel (including Jews, Karaites and Samaritans), and Sabians.
> 
> *On a side note:* Muslims have the right to have access to halal food just like the Jews have access to Kosher food. Create jobs means low employment rate and more taxes No?
> 
> Supermarket chains must give back to the society instead of sucking money out of our buckets. Here in Canada, No Frills, Walmart, Sobeys..etc offer halal food and there is no pressure whatsoever. In fact, some of the halal foods are imported from New Zealand, a Christian country.
> 
> Baseless claim has nothing to do in the teachings of Islam.
> 
> Indeed, We are sufficient for you against the *mockers*. And We already know that your breast is constrained by what they say. *So exalt [ Allah ] with praise of your Lord and be of those who prostrate [to Him]. Quran 15:98
> *
> Some muslims acted against the teaching of Islam.
> 
> I must say that the cartoons about Muhammed was indeed offensive. We should differentiate between freedom of speech and expression and hate speech. By the way, Muslims consider the portray of Jesus on cross as offensive. Jesus is highly regarded in Islam.
> 
> I personally believe that it was like let's provoke Muslims by attacking their prophet and then have the chance to defame Islam.
> 
> Interestingly to note that the film maker and his son have converted to Islam and preform pilgrim to Mecca. Not only those two but also the one who made the cartoons.
> 
> Van Doorn’s son embraces Islam
> 
> Anti-Islam film producer Fandor embraces Islam
> 
> That is not true. Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain for about 800 years yet the Copts in Egypt are still there, Christians are still living Palestine, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq. Jewish minority in Yemen and Morocco. Many non muslims live in majority Islamic country and live in peace and harmony with muslims. There is nothing in the teaching of Islam about associating with "infidels".
> 
> Again, That is also not true. Muslims are allowed to pray in Churches and Synagogues. In fact, during the early age of Islam, Muhammed offered his mosque for Christians to pray. During the rule of the second Caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khatab, It was the muslims that built churches across the Levant. Those churches are still present till this hour. Arab Christians and Jews acknowledge that. Again, Muslims ruled the entire Middle East and some European countries like Spain and yet Churches and Synagogues are still there. Why didn't they demolish them?
> 
> Moreover, _Umar was given a tour of the city, including the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. When the time for prayer came, Sophronius invited Umar to pray inside the Church, but Umar refused. He insisted that if he prayed there, later Muslims would use it as an excuse to convert it into a mosque – thereby depriving Christendom of one of its holiest sites. Instead, Umar prayed outside the Church, where a mosque (called Masjid Umar – the Mosque of Umar) was later built._
> 
> Coming to the point about Jihad. What is Jihad to begin with? Jihad in Islam means to struggle. To struggle against corruption, against poverty against injustice...etc. It doesn't mean holy war. I fact the word Holy War was invented by the Crusade instigated by the church to retake Jerusalem from Muslims.
> 
> In that war the crusader killed not only Muslims but also Jews.
> 
> In the Quran it reads:  *“If Anyone Kills A Person It Would Be As If He Killed All Mankind”  5:32*
> 
> Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia
> 
> Pogrom - Wikipedia
> 
> European colonialism - Wikipedia
> 
> Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia
> 
> Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia
> 
> Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> War in Afghanistan (2001–2014) - Wikipedia
> 
> 2003 invasion of Iraq - Wikipedia
> 
> Operation Downfall - Wikipedia
> 
> Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks – 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds
> 
> Should we blame Christianity or Judaism for the list above? same thing apply to Islam. In fact, Muslims rejected 9/11 and many muslims died in the 9/11 attack. Let me refer you to this:
> 
> One of the largest-ever opinion polls conducted in the Islamic world found that seven percent of Muslims condoned the Sep 11, 2001, attacks on the US, but none of them gave religious justification for their beliefs, according to the figures released Tuesday.
> 
> The Gallup organisation’s poll of some 50,000 people in over 35 predominantly Muslim countries found that what motivated those considered “politically radicalised” was their fear of occupation by the West and the US, though most even admired and hoped for democratic principles.
> 
> "You wake up in the morning to hear your wife screaming at you because it’s pouring rain outside. She hates the rain and now her day is ruined because of you. You go downstairs only to hear your children yell at you because they broke the toaster. They can’t have waffles now and it’s all your fault. On the way to work, you stop and fill up gas only to hear everyone at the gas station curse you out because gas prices have risen. You arrive at work only to see all your coworkers gathered around your desk demanding that you apologize for the printer being jammed. On the way home from work, everyone on the highway screams at you because they are upset with the rush hour traffic. Quite a ridiculous scenario, right?"
> 
> Why Muslims Should Never Have To Apologize for Terrorism | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the points I'm going to touch on later when Im free. I will also shed some light on Islam and democracy and the relation between the two.
> 
> Next time do your search and come up with your own work instead of citing every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> My undergraduate degree was history and religion. Currently in Med school. Enough to know about me.
> 
> 
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
Click to expand...

The Muslim people I have no argument against. It's the kooky so-called "religion."


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

bodecea said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...how do you propose doing that?
Click to expand...


 That islamic foot soldier completely ignored the facts I shared on page 2 directed their way because ignorance towards fact is religions only defence. They have such weak and pathetic cowardly mentalities when it comes to fact that exposes all of them, it's pathetic.






I'll repost it again and watch the muslim will act is if it doesn't exist because they all are intellectual cowards who value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious  lies quite obviously more than they value human life hence what it means to be religious.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post graduate degree was issued on 9/11/2001. That's about all I care to know about Islam.
> And don't lecture me about 99.99% of Muslims being peaceful.
> When the planes hit the towers, 99.99% of Muslims had multiple orgasms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
Click to expand...


But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.

What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.

.Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.

It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example






Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.

christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.

Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.

Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.

Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.

I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!

I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video


Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!

I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.

You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim people I have no argument against. It's the kooky so-called "religion."
Click to expand...


Being muslim means being a follower of islam so you just contradicted yourself.

again:


----------



## irosie91

Eloy said:


> This thread reeks of hate.



yes it does----but for the sake of discussion---why not specify just what aspects of the thread seem to be  "hate"  to you?


----------



## grbb

As about life of your own family. You need to understand that human nature is to maximize reproductive success. Playing save like westerners is actually not very natural.

What's natural as men is to kill other men grab more wives. You may die. But you may win big.

And that is the way ALL of our ancestors did, except probably the greek and the europeans.

Think about it.

Only one culture practice monogamy. Europe.

Now every country is somewhat westernized. We can see that democracy and monogamy as what other cultures too. Or we can see that other cultures copy western culture and left their last.

In other word, not only Islam, and Nazi, is not alien to humanity, it is actually what humans are all about.

Things we consider inhumane are actually human nature. Saying that something is inhuman because it's evil, heartless, greedy, etc shows that you are the one that don't understand humans the way they really are.

If you want to understand islam, you don't need to read quran. You need only to learn economy, evolutionary psychology, and humans in general.

Then you will see, being polygamist pedophile bigots actually serve a person's reproductive success. Hence, we expect most humans to have inclination to do so.

All humans need is some bullshit to mask their true nature. And that's where religions kick in. Other religions, christianity, buddhism, and many things, no longer have "bite". You can ignore christianity and buddhism with impunity. No body can force you to care.

Islam is the only religion that is still mixed with politic.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

grbb said:


> As about life of your own family. You need to understand that human nature is to maximize reproductive success. Playing save like westerners is actually not very natural.
> 
> What's natural as men is to kill other men grab more wives. You may die. But you may win big.
> 
> And that is the way ALL of our ancestors did, except probably the greek and the europeans.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Only one culture practice monogamy. Europe.
> 
> Now every country is somewhat westernized. We can see that democracy and monogamy as what other cultures too. Or we can see that other cultures copy western culture and left their last.
> 
> In other word, not only Islam, and Nazi, is not alien to humanity, it is actually what humans are all about.
> 
> Things we consider inhumane are actually human nature. Saying that something is inhuman because it's evil, heartless, greedy, etc shows that you are the one that don't understand humans the way they really are.
> 
> If you want to understand islam, you don't need to read quran. You need only to learn economy, evolutionary psychology, and humans in general.
> 
> Then you will see, being polygamist pedophile bigots actually serve a person's reproductive success. Hence, we expect most humans to have inclination to do so.
> 
> All humans need is some bullshit to mask their true nature. And that's where religions kick in. Other religions, christianity, buddhism, and many things, no longer have "bite". You can ignore christianity and buddhism with impunity. No body can force you to care.
> 
> Islam is the only religion that is still mixed with politic.



 All humans need bullshit says the person who wants to defecate on everyone while expecting everyone to want to have to take it!.

Here we have what appears to be a globalist attempting to tell you that their lies promoting their greed and selfishness is natural (like that accounts for justification) while attempting to tell you at the same time that fighting a threat that threatens your lives ins unnatural as if to say we should all just lay down let our politicians defecate on us while they place our lives in obvious danger. Paedophilia is not essential to sustain the human race but adult heterosexualaitly always has been and responsible adults don't seek to propagate raping children through claiming such pathetic rhetoric that they expect people to want to rape children. what a sick mentality we Canadians certainly don't want defecating on our society hence the deportation of muslims is essential not only our survival but for the well being and safety of our children in many ways.

 Easy to see when people are full of excrement seeping out the tips of their fingers onto a keyboard.

All anyone needs to know of islam primarily is this 

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=807ab49bb9a5535a91bae2d362cdd064&oe=58F8C3F9

what a desperate attempt to try and drag everyone down to the pathetic level of what it means to be muslim if I ever saw one

and like I stated previously on this very thread: Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## grbb

Hei hei, I am not muslims and I don't like religions.

When I say something is natural I don't mean that it's okay. It's natural to rob people. And that's precisely why we have jail and death penalty. In fact, that's precisely why we need death penalty.

Singapore has .3 murder per 100k population. US have 30 murder per 100k population.

Why?

Because it's so natural to murder people if penalty is light.

Justification is the idea that we should tolerate or condone something.

Sometimes something being natural justify things that's otherwise wrong. Sometimes it's not. When and how and how it varies confuse me to be frank.

The 5th amendment is a sample. You are not obligated to confess your crime. It's simply too unnatural to confess crime. It's simply too natural to lie. Not having 5th amendment is effectively telling people to lie. So here laws accommodate human nature. You don't force people to deviate too far from it's nature. You end up with too many conflicts.

On the other hand, stealing is too natural, without CCTV and jail. Here we condemn something precisely because it's natural.


----------



## grbb

The thing with western civilization is that somehow you can maintain order despite light sentences.

Imagine someone living in culture where the only reason you don't screw others is fear of death. And suddenly the law is light? What would you do?

Sometimes, I wonder my self. Is it the muslim that's too lazy and too violent. Or is it western laws that are too liberal.

You give light sentences to robbers and rappists. You give welfare to those who fail to contribute to society. Then you blame immigrants for taking advantage of the law.

The mere acts of making honest money is punishable by huge tax and failure is rewarded with food stamp. Why would anyone work? Seriously. Why?

Not only that. European gas their jews.

So if the muslims came and actually work hard contribute well to society like asians building 3/4th of start up in US, will the white appreciate them? Probably not. Maybe the rest will just label them the same way. They're all immigrants causing problem.

If people treat you the same way whether you're naughty or nice, why be nice?

It's just karma I guess. Western civilization is great in many ways. But their deviation from meritocracy will hit them back. It's just how live works.


----------



## Legend

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...how do you propose doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That islamic foot soldier completely ignored the facts I shared on page 2 directed their way because ignorance towards fact is religions only defence. They have such weak and pathetic cowardly mentalities when it comes to fact that exposes all of them, it's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll repost it again and watch the muslim will act is if it doesn't exist because they all are intellectual cowards who value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious  lies quite obviously more than they value human life hence what it means to be religious.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...


Just so you know. I don't follow any religion but tired and sick of generalization and stereotyping against Islam and Muslims. Now responding your point, I would just give you a few example of Islamic countries where is no violence against non muslims. Indonesia, Malaysia, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, The UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, Morocco, Kuwait, Lebanon, Turkey. All those countries have non muslims living in them and they considered to be the most stable countries in the ME, Africa and Asia. In fact the crime rate in these countries are very very low compare to crime rate in the U.S for example. Now lets flip the card and see what beneath it. In Central Africa, Muslims are being butchered on a daily basis by Anti-balaka (Christian) terror organization just because they are muslims. This group is acting in the name of Christ. Another example of a systemic genocide against Muslims is actually taking place in Myanmar by Buddhists, acting in the name of Buddha, and finally in Palestine by Israel which is acting in name of Moses. Do you really want me to dig in the Bible and Talmud and give you verses that incite violence against non Jews and non Christians. That is not what Im here to argue about. Islam, Christianity and Judaism are not pacifistic faiths period.


----------



## Legend

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many orgasms have you had when the U.S killed 500k civilians in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...



If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.

You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 500k civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
Click to expand...



Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
    feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.


----------



## Legend

irosie91 said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop burying your head in the sand like an ostrich. All of your arguments have been dealt with logically and factually. You are just trying to avoid my counter argument. Now make up your mind. Do you want to debate theology or politics. One time you cherrypick about religion and now jumping into politics. The bottom line is that Islam has contributed to the civilization of humankind and muslims have coexisted with the non muslims and lived side by side in peace and security. Muslims ruled over Christians and Jews, protected them and preserve their religious heritage. There is no use of force or violence against Christians in Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Malaysia, no violence against Jews in Yemen and Morocco. Had Muslims been running Europe today an extra 6 millions Jews would have been alive. Now Muslims are being killed in Palestine by Jews, Syria by Russia, Myanmar by Buddhists and Central Africa by Christians and no one is giving a second look to them. Why? Because there is no oil.
> 
> 
> WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa
> 
> Coming back to your orgasms. How many have you had when the US army killed civilians in Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Vietnam and Japan?
> 
> 
> Let's not accuse Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism and ever other isim of violence rather put things in their proper context.
> 
> Lets not identify murderers by their race, ethnicity and religion. A criminal is a criminal regardless of their social and religious status.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
Click to expand...


Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
Click to expand...




​


----------



## Legend

Hossfly said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






​


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I pick up from your diatribe is that Muslims should be held as Saviors of the World and Humanity. I'll go with that, now stop humping my leg. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
Click to expand...


you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>

            ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".

tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?. 
Your Imam lied


----------



## Legend

irosie91 said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. All I want to say is that the world doesn't revolve around you. We live in a multipolar world and we don't need to fuel the argument of hates and intolerance. Lets not legitimize the clash against people based on their identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>
> 
> ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".
> 
> tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
> the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
> ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
> underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?.
> Your Imam lied
Click to expand...


You could have encountered my argument instead of restoring to name calling and personal insults. Lets try to engage in a constructive civilized discussion and refrain from being defensive. I would be happy to address any point you may have. For now, I will just share a link that highlights the role played by Albanian Muslims during to Holocaust.

Albanian Muslims Rescued Jews from the Nazis

Enjoy your night.


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> But muslims seem to think that the world revolves around their factually proven foundation of lies yet this one, like all of them, exemplifies cowardice when it comes to facts that expose muslim for the liars they prove to be and the following of violent hate crimes they support (every single one of them) by their following of islam.
> 
> What this muslim ignored directed towards them on page 2.
> 
> .Here we have a muslim (or a liberal or a globalist), an obsessive compulsive liar desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. But then again, muslims lying to non muslims is deemed acceptable in islam to help infiltrate to dominate with world with filthy religious low life scum bag garbage.
> 
> It is no secret that factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people and muslims vs. jewish are a fine example of this right to this very day hence your mention admitting you are aware of Jewish and muslims killing each other in the middle east as they have been for hundreds of years, there have also been several occasions throughout the decades where I have revealed for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religions leads to war and divide and here you are of one religion attempting to blame the other religion while those of the other religion blames you and this is because the religious never accept responsibility for their own shame and instead try and pass the blame off on anyone / anything else compulsively and obsessively like the compulsive obsessive liars religion teaches you to be.
> 
> christianity, many years ago christians took First Nations children here in Canada for example forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them in various ways. Many years ago Christians in the USA burned women claiming them witches which is christians vs pagans which is a fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide. Christianity was founded by a selfish greedy liar who's lies lead to his death as he was nailed to a giant cross and killed slowly and torturously. This selfish greedy low life scum bag who's lies lead to his death was then used by catholics as a catalyst to destroy the Roman Empire and force oppression and conversion on the remaining Romans hence we have roman catholics and much like the catholics, if muslims succeed in conquering North America for example they would claim that all those who sacrificed their lives died for everyone much like the catholics and christians do with the filthy low life scum bag jesus christ.
> 
> Hence a valid reason why you will never see me stoop to saying merry christmas to anyone because I would never stoop so low because I value human life more than I value a factually proven foundation of filthy religious lies.
> 
> Muslims however follow islam where you find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable such as beheading and stoning people to death, for not being muslim, being gang raped for not wearing muslim garbage bags, raping children at 9 years of age deemed as acceptable in islam of which every single muslim on the planet follows islam and these violent hate crimes are still being practiced in several countries around the world in modern day which quite obviously proves that being against islam is not a phobia at all.
> 
> Now I am well aware that other religions have similar garbage as islam written in their filthy religious books of which are violent hate crimes against those of not of their following deemed as acceptable however these violent hate crimes are no longer being carried out in modern day where as muslims hate crimes against non muslims are not only being carried out in modern day, these violent hate crimes against non muslims are being carried out in several countries around the world in modern day since you come here practicing deliberate ignorance and try using your 5 year old like mentality to try and justify it by claiming rhetoric of other religion in attempt to try and drag everyone else down to your pathetic level because that is what islam teaches you to do to assist you in infiltrating, trying to convert or committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in attempt of global domination of which is what the filth known as islam teaches you.
> 
> I have access to so many examples of muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day in the form of actual videos and legitimate news stories that there really is nowhere for you to run and no where for you to hide no matter how much you continue to think you are going to get away with lying while practicing deliberate ignorance towards muslims committing violent hate crimes against non muslims in modern day and while muslims do this they always ignore the laws of the land while instead attempt to try and force their islamic garbage on everyone such as Lebanon, Afghanistan, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, France, United Kingdom, etc. the list goes on!
> 
> I have spent the last 16 and a half years fighting for the destruction of religion because human lives are far more valuable than factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies. Every religion is factually proven to be based upon a foundation of lies and you can find that right here in this video
> 
> 
> Religion is everyone's enemy and thousands of years to this very day proves it. Time for you to wake up. Those of every other religion are to blame for this as well but at least they do not practice the modern day hate crimes against non followers of their religion in modern day where as muslims do. Because those of other religions value factually proven foundations of religious lies more than they value human life they are religious, hence what it means to be religious, hence they are directly to blame for holding the door wide open for muslim infiltration through freedom of religion!
> 
> I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that religion are based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist who long ago discovered the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and have been sharing it ever since because again I value human life more than I value filthy religious lies and since muslims pose the most immediate threat you need to be singled out and removed from countries you invade to go back to the countries where you sunnies and shiites (however you spell them I don't care) who stoop to being muslim can continue to kill each other off as sad as that is over such pathetic rhetoric or throw islam in the garbage where it belongs (where every religion belongs) and get to stay in the countries you currently reside respecting the laws of those countries.
> 
> You don't like it, blubber and whine all you want because it doesn't amount to a hill of beans. You are just a foot soldier saying anything you can think of, any lie and deception along with practicing deliberate ignorance when it seems convenient to keep the door open for more muslims to arrive until their are enough of you, like in many other countries, the real hate crimes begin as you try and force you islamic garbage on everyone as is what happens in countries muslims invade.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>
> 
> ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".
> 
> tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
> the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
> ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
> underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?.
> Your Imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have encountered my argument instead of restoring to name calling and personal insults. Lets try to engage in a constructive civilized discussion and refrain from being defensive. I would be happy to address any point you may have. For now, I will just share a link that highlights the role played by Albanian Muslims during to Holocaust.
> 
> Albanian Muslims Rescued Jews from the Nazis
> 
> Enjoy your night.
Click to expand...


bring very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda----I am VERY FAMILIAR with the very SINGULAR story about some Albanian muslims and some jews.      It is very typical of those of your ilk to ignore the  REALITY and focus on a few exceptions that  PROVE the rule.     Of course----there are some germans who were just as heroic in bucking YOUR favored system.    In the course of my very own life----I have saved the lives of some muslims------what does that fact PROVE to you?
In the mid 1800s ---lots of people saved blacks from slavery-----does that fact PROVE TO YOU------that slavery did not exist?.    You islamo Nazi propagandaists are ALL ALIKE----(OH!!!   that's a generalization------sheeeeehs -----how terrible of me).   ----I take it all back-----Islamic terrorism does not exist---HAPPY NOW?--------several weeks ago my own son was a block away from an episode of arab terrorism -----it was nothing-----just a rifle attack on a few people sitting around drinking coffee.      I did get an e-mail    "no holes in my ma...."    does that e-mail prove that it did not happen?      Tell me again that   SHARIAH LAW has nothing to do with islam -----and YOU KNOW because you read the Koran.


----------



## Legend

irosie91 said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to judge a book read it. Its fundamental thing to do when it comes to criticism. I have gone through the Quran two times from cover to cover. If you want to debate theology Im all ears.
> 
> You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key role in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head. Now away from religion for a moment, Do you know how many enslaved black people died in the Atlantic ocean during 19th century? How many red Indians tortured and killed in the U.S, Canada and Australia? How many people killed in Afghanistan, Yemen and Iraq? All done by the super duper superior race for the sake of capitalism and imperialism? Do you think their lives were of no value? Till nowadays U.S troops are still deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan. France has its troops deployed in Africa. Germany as well. Back to your hate crimes. How many mosques have been burnt down in the U.S and Europe? Do you really want to posted footages of muslims getting beaten up just because they are muslims. Does that mean anything to you. Don't you know that Muslims serve in our Army here in Canada and I'm sure there are muslim serve in the U.S army, UK army...etc. Agin to sum this up. This is it about religions inciting violence and hate rather us humans who are selective in our views and violent by nature. Doesn't Jesus say "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also." Doesn't islam say "if any one killed a person, it would be as if he killed the whole of mankind; and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole of mankind". Its humans nature fighting for power and money. When it suits us we use religious text to justify hate and violence and we it doesn't we use same text lecture for mercy, love and compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>
> 
> ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".
> 
> tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
> the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
> ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
> underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?.
> Your Imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have encountered my argument instead of restoring to name calling and personal insults. Lets try to engage in a constructive civilized discussion and refrain from being defensive. I would be happy to address any point you may have. For now, I will just share a link that highlights the role played by Albanian Muslims during to Holocaust.
> 
> Albanian Muslims Rescued Jews from the Nazis
> 
> Enjoy your night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bring very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda----I am VERY FAMILIAR with the very SINGULAR story about some Albanian muslims and some jews.      It is very typical of those of your ilk to ignore the  REALITY and focus on a few exceptions that  PROVE the rule.     Of course----there are some germans who were just as heroic in bucking YOUR favored system.    In the course of my very own life----I have saved the lives of some muslims------what does that fact PROVE to you?
> In the mid 1800s ---lots of people saved blacks from slavery-----does that fact PROVE TO YOU------that slavery did not exist?.    You islamo Nazi propagandaists are ALL ALIKE----(OH!!!   that's a generalization------sheeeeehs -----how terrible of me).   ----I take it all back-----Islamic terrorism does not exist---HAPPY NOW?--------several weeks ago my own son was a block away from an episode of arab terrorism -----it was nothing-----just a rifle attack on a few people sitting around drinking coffee.      I did get an e-mail    "no holes in my ma...."    does that e-mail prove that it did not happen?      Tell me again that   SHARIAH LAW has nothing to do with islam -----and YOU KNOW because you read the Koran.
Click to expand...


That was in response to one of the point raised by one of our respected members that Muslims want to conquer the world and force Shira law on everyone. I gave an example of how muslims play a critical role throughout history without forcing their point of views on non muslims.

I hope that clarifies some of the points you missed.


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>
> 
> ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".
> 
> tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
> the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
> ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
> underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?.
> Your Imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have encountered my argument instead of restoring to name calling and personal insults. Lets try to engage in a constructive civilized discussion and refrain from being defensive. I would be happy to address any point you may have. For now, I will just share a link that highlights the role played by Albanian Muslims during to Holocaust.
> 
> Albanian Muslims Rescued Jews from the Nazis
> 
> Enjoy your night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bring very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda----I am VERY FAMILIAR with the very SINGULAR story about some Albanian muslims and some jews.      It is very typical of those of your ilk to ignore the  REALITY and focus on a few exceptions that  PROVE the rule.     Of course----there are some germans who were just as heroic in bucking YOUR favored system.    In the course of my very own life----I have saved the lives of some muslims------what does that fact PROVE to you?
> In the mid 1800s ---lots of people saved blacks from slavery-----does that fact PROVE TO YOU------that slavery did not exist?.    You islamo Nazi propagandaists are ALL ALIKE----(OH!!!   that's a generalization------sheeeeehs -----how terrible of me).   ----I take it all back-----Islamic terrorism does not exist---HAPPY NOW?--------several weeks ago my own son was a block away from an episode of arab terrorism -----it was nothing-----just a rifle attack on a few people sitting around drinking coffee.      I did get an e-mail    "no holes in my ma...."    does that e-mail prove that it did not happen?      Tell me again that   SHARIAH LAW has nothing to do with islam -----and YOU KNOW because you read the Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in response to one of the point raised by one of our respected members that Muslims want to conquer the world and force Shira law on everyone. I gave an example of how muslims play a critical role throughout history without forcing their point of views on non muslims.
> 
> I hope that clarifies some of the points you missed.
Click to expand...


I did not miss ANY points --------I am very familiar with islam and its teachings, its history and Shariah law ----  If the  "point"  you wish to discuss is YOUR contention that islam does NOT include an agenda of  world conquest and world wide INFLICTION    (uhm----in Islamic terms that means-----DA WHOLE WORLD BECOMES EITHER MUSLIMS OR TRIBUTE PAYING DHIMMIS),     then you may have read the Koran----but you did not understand it-------you did  note a few poetic items that muslims picked up from jews-------but that is window dressing.   
You seem to me to be either a muslim or a victim of some mosque propaganda.   It is also possible that you do not have the slightest idea how religion is FORCED on any population-----you may even believe that Christianity was not FORCED in the
Americas------the native americans simply  "FOUND JESUS"


----------



## irosie91

Legend said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legend dear-------I read the Koran before you were born and ----and a few decades before I married my husband-----a jew born in a shariah shit hole.   HIS community
> was already in that land BEFORE it became a shariah shit hole by more than 1000
> years-------and thru all that time---LITERATE AND WRITING.--
> feel free to ask questions------your post is a bit   "misleading"  ---(actually --downright screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im here to counter arguments not to ask questions. You are entitled to believe what you want. No one in here is trying to lecture you on what should you or shouldn't do. On other hand, you have no right whatsoever to strip people of their rights or to dictate to them what should or shouldn't they do/believe..period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you SCREWED IT UP again Legend.    Your very own lengthy post is full of  lies----actually very STANDARD PROPAGANDA.------ so just who is trying to "strip people of their right..... to believe"  ?    It is the Liar like you who does the attempt to STRIP.      You got any FACTS?   You got the "FACTS"  to support this particular STANDARD PIECE OF ISLAMO NAZI SHIT----to wit---YOUR PARROTING OF STANDARD ISLAMO NAZI SHIT>>>>
> 
> ""You may not be aware of the fact that Arab Muslims play a key   role         in sheltering jewish people during the holocaust. In the case of Palestine Israel conflict, its purely political it has nothing to do with religion. Get that through your head"".
> 
> tell me about the muslim countries and armies that sheltered jews during
> the holocaust?------the only reason my hubby is alive is became his parents
> ESCAPED before the Islamic pogroms in the city in which he was born got
> underway.      You ever meet a BOSNIAN jew who escape the filth you LAUD?.
> Your Imam lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have encountered my argument instead of restoring to name calling and personal insults. Lets try to engage in a constructive civilized discussion and refrain from being defensive. I would be happy to address any point you may have. For now, I will just share a link that highlights the role played by Albanian Muslims during to Holocaust.
> 
> Albanian Muslims Rescued Jews from the Nazis
> 
> Enjoy your night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bring very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda----I am VERY FAMILIAR with the very SINGULAR story about some Albanian muslims and some jews.      It is very typical of those of your ilk to ignore the  REALITY and focus on a few exceptions that  PROVE the rule.     Of course----there are some germans who were just as heroic in bucking YOUR favored system.    In the course of my very own life----I have saved the lives of some muslims------what does that fact PROVE to you?
> In the mid 1800s ---lots of people saved blacks from slavery-----does that fact PROVE TO YOU------that slavery did not exist?.    You islamo Nazi propagandaists are ALL ALIKE----(OH!!!   that's a generalization------sheeeeehs -----how terrible of me).   ----I take it all back-----Islamic terrorism does not exist---HAPPY NOW?--------several weeks ago my own son was a block away from an episode of arab terrorism -----it was nothing-----just a rifle attack on a few people sitting around drinking coffee.      I did get an e-mail    "no holes in my ma...."    does that e-mail prove that it did not happen?      Tell me again that   SHARIAH LAW has nothing to do with islam -----and YOU KNOW because you read the Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in response to one of the point raised by one of our respected members that Muslims want to conquer the world and force Shira law on everyone. I gave an example of how muslims play a critical role throughout history without forcing their point of views on non muslims.
> 
> I hope that clarifies some of the points you missed.
Click to expand...


"an example"   does not dispute the actual agenda or the history over the past 1400years and COUNTING


----------



## LuckyDuck

Canarabia, eh.


----------



## ninja007

Legend said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are pretty much integrated in our society and are giving to the Canadian community as much as the non muslims and, have the right to have their own places of worship. We don't live in a jungle.
> 
> Canadian Multiculturalism: An Inclusive Citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a disease that should be eradicated like a weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly wrong. Islam is pretty much like Christianity, Judaism and any other world religion is based on peace, compassion and mercy. You don't judge a book by its cover. If some muslims do wrong things (e.g politically motivated) you simply point the finger at them instead of painting the whole religion that is followed by quarter of humanity as evil based on the wrong actions of a few who happened to follow Islam. Just like the wrong doing of christians, jews...etc you don't blame Christianity or Judaism for what wrong might come form christians or jews. That is called intellectual fallacy and you argument is fallacious...unless proven otherwise.
Click to expand...


dumbass- islam teaches killing, hate and oppression.


----------



## LuckyDuck

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Muslims trying to push their religion of paedophilia in schools and do you think Wynne or Trudeau support paedophilia in Canada or in schools? Of course they do as they are bringing muslims into Canada and supporting their offencive garbage on everyone!
> 
> Islam deems raping 9 year olds as acceptable which proves that there is no place in Canada for islam let alone violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable in islam such as stoning to death or beheading of non muslims or muslims gang raping non muslims for not wearing muslim garbage bags and is happening in modern day in many countries around the world so claiming other religions have hate crimes against other people doesn't compare because that conduct is not going on in modern day but when it comes to muslims and their islamic hate crimes against non muslims, it is happening in modern day. Every single muslim on the planet follows islam where these crimes against children and against non muslims is deemed as acceptable so when they tell you not all muslims are like that you know that they are lying because all muslims follow islam and it's always the same in every country they infiltrate which proves that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe or xenophobe when it comes to muslims because a rational concern of a very real threat is quite obviously not a phobia. They tell you anything to keep the door open for more muslims until it is too late.
> 
> Canada is not going to be another too late story if I can help it.
> 
> Islam does not belong in Canada or in our schools period! Offencive filthy disgusting low life scum bag muslims and their islamic garbage has got to be removed from Canada and schools.
> 
> Muslims want permanent prayer rooms in high schools
> 
> BTW I just finished 2 30 days bans on facebook for sharing the fact that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


Ahhhh, Canadastan.  Might as well start practicing your greetings:  Assalam Alaikum.  Eighty-five percent of the mosques in Canada preach hardline Islamist beliefs.  Muslims average 7.1 children per family, as opposed to the western average of 2.8 children per family and Canada keeps funneling them in to its own future destruction.  Lebanon used to be a majority Christian nation, but opened their hearts and homes to Muslims.  We all know how that turned out, what with Hezbollah in charge.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Muslims trying to push their religion of paedophilia in schools and do you think Wynne or Trudeau support paedophilia in Canada or in schools? Of course they do as they are bringing muslims into Canada and supporting their offencive garbage on everyone!
> 
> Islam deems raping 9 year olds as acceptable which proves that there is no place in Canada for islam let alone violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable in islam such as stoning to death or beheading of non muslims or muslims gang raping non muslims for not wearing muslim garbage bags and is happening in modern day in many countries around the world so claiming other religions have hate crimes against other people doesn't compare because that conduct is not going on in modern day but when it comes to muslims and their islamic hate crimes against non muslims, it is happening in modern day. Every single muslim on the planet follows islam where these crimes against children and against non muslims is deemed as acceptable so when they tell you not all muslims are like that you know that they are lying because all muslims follow islam and it's always the same in every country they infiltrate which proves that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe or xenophobe when it comes to muslims because a rational concern of a very real threat is quite obviously not a phobia. They tell you anything to keep the door open for more muslims until it is too late.
> 
> Canada is not going to be another too late story if I can help it.
> 
> Islam does not belong in Canada or in our schools period! Offencive filthy disgusting low life scum bag muslims and their islamic garbage has got to be removed from Canada and schools.
> 
> Muslims want permanent prayer rooms in high schools
> 
> BTW I just finished 2 30 days bans on facebook for sharing the fact that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada



Well look who owns facebook twitter and google. The chosen one zionists of course. They pretty much run and rule the world, and are behind the muslim immigration into all the white western countries. They hate the white goyim and want them placed in the minority status in their own countries. I just do not understand why, and why does the white goyim go along with them?  Our white politically correct traitor politicians are committing white racial suicide. White people need to wake up fast or it's over for us.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LuckyDuck said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims trying to push their religion of paedophilia in schools and do you think Wynne or Trudeau support paedophilia in Canada or in schools? Of course they do as they are bringing muslims into Canada and supporting their offencive garbage on everyone!
> 
> Islam deems raping 9 year olds as acceptable which proves that there is no place in Canada for islam let alone violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable in islam such as stoning to death or beheading of non muslims or muslims gang raping non muslims for not wearing muslim garbage bags and is happening in modern day in many countries around the world so claiming other religions have hate crimes against other people doesn't compare because that conduct is not going on in modern day but when it comes to muslims and their islamic hate crimes against non muslims, it is happening in modern day. Every single muslim on the planet follows islam where these crimes against children and against non muslims is deemed as acceptable so when they tell you not all muslims are like that you know that they are lying because all muslims follow islam and it's always the same in every country they infiltrate which proves that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe or xenophobe when it comes to muslims because a rational concern of a very real threat is quite obviously not a phobia. They tell you anything to keep the door open for more muslims until it is too late.
> 
> Canada is not going to be another too late story if I can help it.
> 
> Islam does not belong in Canada or in our schools period! Offencive filthy disgusting low life scum bag muslims and their islamic garbage has got to be removed from Canada and schools.
> 
> Muslims want permanent prayer rooms in high schools
> 
> BTW I just finished 2 30 days bans on facebook for sharing the fact that there is no such thing as an islamaphobe!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, Canadastan.  Might as well start practicing your greetings:  Assalam Alaikum.  Eighty-five percent of the mosques in Canada preach hardline Islamist beliefs.  Muslims average 7.1 children per family, as opposed to the western average of 2.8 children per family and Canada keeps funneling them in to its own future destruction.  Lebanon used to be a majority Christian nation, but opened their hearts and homes to Muslims.  We all know how that turned out, what with Hezbollah in charge.
Click to expand...



This can only be blamed on our traitorous white politically correct politicians who are behind this muslim invasion and takeover of Canada in the near future. The white people also are bringing on their doom because most are in agreement with those politicians. I guess one can pretty much say also that the sheeple are just as much the traitors here as our politicians for allowing this to continue. With Canadians it is mostly all about a me-me-me and money attitude. Sad to say it but most white people are f'n stupid.


----------

